# What in gods name just happened



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Okay, So i'm pouring i Seachem Excel Organic carbon supplement , and nothing happens. THen i add in Seachems Iron supplement - One capfull, normal, then 2 seconds later -----BAM! out of nowhere the cloud just turns into a white cloudy mess. It took 3 seconds for it to get cloudy and it looked like someone poured 10 gallons of milk in there.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Derexan said:


> Okay, So i'm pouring i Seachem Excel Organic carbon supplement , and nothing happens. THen i add in Seachems Iron supplement - One capfull, normal, then 2 seconds later -----BAM! out of nowhere the cloud just turns into a white cloudy mess. It took 3 seconds for it to get cloudy and it looked like someone poured 10 gallons of milk in there.
> [snapback]1128341[/snapback]​


May I asky why you are adding these things in the first place?


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Like it whent in it's normal color, and then it just exploded into a white cloud. I actually thought htere was even smoke rising and there was an elecrical fire lmao. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

^^^ my thoughts exactly??


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

:EDIT: -- sorry damn double post


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Derexan said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, So i'm pouring i Seachem Excel Organic carbon supplement , and nothing happens. THen i add in Seachems Iron supplement - One capfull, normal, then 2 seconds later -----BAM! out of nowhere the cloud just turns into a white cloudy mess. It took 3 seconds for it to get cloudy and it looked like someone poured 10 gallons of milk in there.
> ...


I have several plants in my aquarium: 2 Amazon Swords, hair grass, java fern, and somthing else not sure.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Derexan said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Derexan said:
> ...


I know nothing about plants. Are these things totally needed? You may be better off asking this over in the plant section, where people with more experience with these additives can assist you.


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Also the funny thing that happened that my fish went totally nuts when it happened. It was like an aquariumgasm. The piranha went strait into the stream of the iron, went crazy. The crayfish came out of his hole and just like went nuts. Water is slowly starting to clear.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you scared the sh*t out of them man..lol put them in another tank and do a water change..


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

I don't think i scared them. It was almost like a i trigged a feeding frenzie.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Frenzyyyyy


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

That sounds nuts man


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

More bad news. I came home today. One piranha had half his body missing (cannabalism). The tanks is now cycling. Think i should throw them in my 50 gallon> (that i know is already cycled) Apparently the tank that i threw them in never cylced, although i thought it did.


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

The 50 gallon currently has 4 1" convicts in there.


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, Just becuase i was scared, i put them in the 50 gallon. Convicts didn't appreciate that, tried to gang up on them. Took the convicts out and put them in the 29. (had to take EVERYTHING out of the 50 to catch the convicts. I hope i didn't scare the p's to death. Both P's seem fine. Water got a little stirred up little bit cloudy.

Two p's are boring. I need 3 more.

Meh i bet the water in the 29 is fine but i applied this rule of thumb

two 9 Dollar piranhas > four $1.50 convicts.

I think the iron drove them nuts. I honestly do. Even the god damn crayfish is more aggresive. Or did the crayfish kill the piranha?

Iron makes fish go nuts. h


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

not sure about adding all different additives mate, most of them will advise against using it with any other additive aswel so the two may have just reacted against eachother.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

once this all gets settled your p's will be stressed from all the moving..make sure you keep there lights off for awile and provide hiding spots.


----------

